# I am of out your world



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

With my mentor right now. It is my first turn to drive. We will cover the entire length of I-5. Stay safe brothers and sisters. Feel free to shoot me a message if you are interested in trucking. I will check my inbox from time to time. I will honestly share my experiences with you
Stay safe and healthy brothers and sisters. I will not be able to come here anytime soon. I need 100% focus on my new job. But I promise I will check my inbox from time to time.
Signing out

Omar


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Good luck. Should be a nice drive. Except the Central Valley - that's as boring as shit. 

Post photos of Pacific NW.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Freight-shaker.
Split-speeds throughout I-5. Watch the rolling hills in North Cali when you're weighted, the CHP hide at the bottom and take pictures.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ahhh . . . Freightliner.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Ahhh . . . Freightliner.
> 
> View attachment 649006


Alright.. Shit stops here


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, obviously there are a lot of Freightliners out there.
A lot of demand.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

But I make $3500 a week someone says


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> But I make $3500 a week someone says


You want me to rot in California and do Uber for the rest of my life? I'd want to be able to find a decent trucking job anywhere in the continental United States. A spotless CDL is gold. I was one of the best uber and Lyft drivers and will be one of the best truck drivers. I am leaving Uber and Lyft as one of their top drivers. I am quitting by choice. I wasn't deactivated. That's my answer to you.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> You want me to rot in California and do Uber for the rest of my life? I'd want to be able to find a decent trucking job anywhere in the continental United States. A spotless CDL is gold. I was one of the best uber and Lyft drivers and will be one of the best truck drivers. I am leaving Uber and Lyft as one of their top drivers. I am quitting by choice. I wasn't deactivated. That's my answer to you.


Did you get a certificate or badge saying your a top 1%?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Top 1 % you cannot get a reference or a free pack of gum.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobby is just mad how I made $3,500 in a week with painful feet and he doesnt do it with healthy feet. Drive a van and focus on the airport you'll make more. Shift to California if you Uber and Lyft allure you so much


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Say what you want. Wish you luck. Getting a real job is the right move for you. I did $2k. Plus this week with low miles. 4 days a week. I took off saint Patty's day. And sat and Sunday..dont worry about bobby. I will be 60 soon. I dont need a career. You do.you better fix those feet as you become a driver..I dont have that issue.thats because you are putting on 2000 miles a week . Screw that 7 days crap


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Say what you want. Wish you luck. Getting a real job is the right move for you. I did $2k. Plus this week with low miles. 4 days a week. I took off saint Patty's day. And sat and Sunday..dont worry about bobby. I will be 60 soon. I dont need a career. You do.you better fix those feet as you become a driver..I dont have that issue.thats because you are putting on 2000 miles a week . Screw that 7 days crap


Yes. We just teasing with you.
Great Luck !


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's ok. I got nothing to prove. I once did $4500 on uber x sat thur wed. Over a holiday weekend. Did black suv. Before we had uber x .to see 3+x surge was daily on black car . Min was $30


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes. We just teasing with you.
> Great Luck !


Who's teasing who......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Who's teasing who......
> 
> View attachment 649461


Since we are not in the Dungeon 
.. . I must use caution . . .


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Next trip. San Bernardino to Maryland


----------

